# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  3 Hilal Anlamı Nedir

## ceydaaa

üç hilal üç hedefi anlatmaktadır. 

67998uchilal.jpg*1. hedef : İslam Birliği* 
Büyük Turan gerçekleştirildikten sonra Türk olmayan diğer Müslüman milletler de ümmet kardeşliği inancımıza uygun olarak birliğimize katılacaktır ve Türk İslam birliği gerçekleşecektir. En güçlü Müslüman devlet biz olacağımızdan , bizim bayrağımızın altında birleşilmesinin geregi ortadadır. 

*2.Hedef : Türk Birliği* 
Türk Milletinin yoğun olarak yaşadığı bütün yurtların birleşerek ismi Turan olan devletin kurulmasıdır. Tek Vatan , Tek Devlet , Tek Millet ilkesinin gerçeklestirilebilmesidir. Bazıları buna 'Ütopya' olarak baksa da , Bütük Türk Milleti bunu birkaç defa gerçekleştirmiştir ; dolayısıyla yine GERÇEKLEŞTİRECEĞİZ ! . Turan Ülkümüz gerçekleştiğinde dünyanın en güçlü devleti olacağımız gün gibi aşikardır. Çok büyük bir coğrafya üzerine kurulu , yer altında ve yer üstünde müthiş zenginliklerle dolu olan Turan'da Türkler bütün dünyaya hükmedecektir. (ADALETLE !) Turan anti emperyalist bir devlet olacaktır. Devlet Türk'ün eşsiz insanlığıyla dünyadaki tüm mazlum milletletin umudu olacaktır. 

*3. Hedef Nizam-i Alem , ilay-i Kelimetullah !* 
veya Türk Cihan Hakimiyeti. Türk-İslam birliği gerçekleştiğinde aleme Allah(c.c) ' in Nizamını yaymak için hertürlü mücadele yöntemi ile cihad edeceğiz ve bu yüce ülkümüzü gerçekleştirmemize hiçbir engel olmayacaktır. BÜTÜN DÜNYADA TURAN BAYRAĞI DALGALANACAKTIR...

----------

